# Getting wireless, wired, sshd, and dhcpd to play nicely

## chrisstankevitz

Hello,

If you decide to answer my question, will you please be sure to include in your answer:

- which rc-update level should dhcpd run

- which rc-update level should net.lo run

- which rc-update level should net.eth0 run

- which rc-update level should wicd run

- which rc-update level should sshd run

- what my wicd settings should be

- what /etc/conf.d/network should read

- what /etc/conf.d/net should read

Is it possible to configure my system so that

1. it connects to wireless networks when in range

2. it connects to wired network when the cable is plugged in

3. (2) works even if I was not connected to a network previously

4. (2) works even if I was previously connected to a wireless network

5. (2) works even if I was previously connected to a wired network, but then unplugged

6. sshd be accessed via the wired network, if available (I don't care whether or not sshd is available on the wireless).

Thank you very much!

Chris

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should dhcpd run 

 

none

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should net.lo run 

 

sysinit

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should net.eth0 run 

 

none

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should wicd run 

 

default

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should sshd run

 

default

 *Quote:*   

> - what my wicd settings should be 

 

```
/etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf
```

up to your taste

```
- what /etc/conf.d/network should read 

- what /etc/conf.d/net should read 
```

nothing, you do not need these, wicd will do it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisstankevitz,

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should dhcpd run 

 dhcpd should not be in any runlevel. It will be started by anything that needs it.

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should net.lo run 

  

```
net.lo | boot
```

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should net.eth0 run 

 net.eth0 |      default

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should wicd run 

 got me there.

 *Quote:*   

> - which rc-update level should sshd run

 sshd |      default

 *Quote:*   

> - what /etc/conf.d/network should read 

 This file is not used on Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> - what /etc/conf.d/net should read 

 For dhcp, it can be empty, or even totally absent but do read /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example.bz2

In answer to your numbered questions. Yes.  I suspect you want to know how too, even though you didn't ask that.

In /etc/rc.conf find the comments on 

```
#rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

read and understan, then make the required change, so that networking works if any od your interfaces are up.

There are several ways to accompish 2.  I don't use any of them. sys-apps/ifplugd is one.

Thats most of what you were asking - post back with any issues.

----------

